
What if I took a swim in a typical spent nuclear fuel pool? - curtis
https://what-if.xkcd.com/29/
======
mashtaters
IANANuclearScientist, but wouldn't the water be constantly circulated inside
the pool, bringing the radioactivity of the water to the same level throughout
the pool?

~~~
eesmith
IANANuclearScientist either.

There are different types of radiation. I believe the water pools are used to
protect against high energy neutrons. Water is not a good shield against gamma
radiation.

The water doesn't become radioactive. The neutron hits the hydrogen in the
water kinetically, meaning it bounces off. The neutron and hydrogen have about
the same mass, so about 1/2 of the energy goes into the hydrogen. (I think. It
was a problem in my high school physics class, from the Halliday and Resnick
textbook. That was many years ago.)

After a few collisions, the neutrons slow down enough so the energy levels are
no longer a problem.

Think of it as a bullet. A fast bullet can go through your body. A slow one
doesn't even go through your skin.

